#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-07-06
<Albert-PE> help
<Albert-PE> hostname
<Albert-PE> :/
#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-07-07
<Jordan_U> The situation with erry in #ubuntu right now is a train wreck, he's not coherent and too many people are trying to help him at once.
<bazhang> he/she refuses to listen or read
<bazhang> he/she wants a single command to fix everything, which is not the way grub2 works
<jussi> makes it hard. tried PM?
<Jordan_U> Yes, I couldn't get her to answer questions and she was still getting input from the channel. ikonia seems to have dealt with the problem well though.
<bazhang> she has done that over the years now
#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-07-09
<guilboc> hi
<nhandler> Hello guilboc
<guilboc> Anyone can help me ?
<nhandler> guilboc: It would help if you explained what you needed help with
<guilboc> I'd like to install Windows 7 on my computer in Dual Boot with Ubuntu
<nhandler> guilboc: You would have better luck in #ubuntu or ##windows
<guilboc> Ok, thank you
